# Super radar



## RainbowReps (Mar 17, 2016)

I have picked up 2 lovely female leos today and was wondering what you guys would put with them. I can keep my out for the right males then : victory:

1. Super Radar
2. Sunglow Radar

Thanks in advance


----------



## RainbowReps (Mar 17, 2016)

no opinions?


----------



## RainbowReps (Mar 17, 2016)

bump..


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't have any opinions, and nobody else seems to want to step up to bat. 

You might want to try a different site, such as GeckoForums.net. It seems more active than this one. And if you are getting into leopard gecko genetics, you will want to browse Leopard Gecko Wiki.

Good luck.


----------



## RainbowReps (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you PaulH, will give them a try :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Basically you use what you have, so a Balbino eclipse super snow or Balbino super hypo tangerine. Onless you know if there HET for something then you can also use what there HET for, or you use a standard snow that is visual or HET Balbino, Eclipse if you want a bit more of veriryity in the offspring.


----------



## foreverhuz (Nov 6, 2014)

*pairings*

Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator

I tend to use that for my female leos and see what pairings I can offer them. 

Note: Be careful not to mix albino genes etc and be cautious of the enigma morphs. 


FYI- I have a WY super radar male proven for sale if you interested, as I am selling all my leos to concentrate on my abronia. Would go nicely with your females. Pm if your interested


----------

